# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  @PersistenceContext EntityManaer nullPointerException

## chmod666

Bonjour,

Mon EntityManager avec mon annotation @PersistenceContext est toujours null, je ne comprends pas pourquoi. Cela doit etre une betise  ::(: 

Voici la traceback:


```

```

Et voici les differents fichiers concernes:
com.mashup.dao.UserDAOImpl.java EntityManager NullPointerException


```

```

com.mashup.models.User.java


```

```

com.mashup.controllers.HelloController.java


```

```

META-INF/persistence.xml


```

```

WEB-INF/spring-app-servlet.xml


```

```

WEB-INF/applicationContext.xml


```

```

Merci

----------


## Debutany

J'ai le meme probleme que toi: Un nullPointerException.As tu trouv la solution?

----------

